# Unique Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really different tractor sells.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ahead of its time. Too much fuss for the average farmer of the time. Imagine the hard time they would have got for having a cab. And not being able to handle the elements.

Oh times have changed.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Northeast Indiana auction.. I wonder where it was? I'm thinking the old Kruse auction of I69 north of Fort Wayne at Auburn, Indiana....

I think about selling my collection of vintage Triumph motorcycles at times, then I think not. I don't ride them but they sure are nice eyecandy. Maintenance is a pain (is with any vintage iron) but worth it. Gives me a good reason to keep my shop climate controlled and things to tinker with in the winter.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Those UDLXs sell for big money. There were a few in my area. My neighbor still has one. Yes, he knows what he has....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Has he taken that UDLX to Butterfield before? I swear Ive either seen a UDLX or the cheaper UDX (?) there before. Either way, its a must see for sure!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wasn't that before air conditioning was invented for cars? Can you imagine being in an enclosed cab with no air? I would have stayed with an open platform and an umbrella!

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably sold at Polk Auction in Paris, Indiana


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Ahead of its time. Too much fuss for the average farmer of the time. Imagine the hard time they would have got for having a cab. And not being able to handle the elements.
> 
> Oh times have changed.


Tell me about it. My late FIL bought his first cab tractor in '92 or '93, a CaseIH 5140 Maxxum. When he told his closest Uncle about it, who farmed small scale, he said "cab tractors are only for lazy people". That hurt my FIL bad. The man worked his ass off ever since he was a kid, his Father died when he was 16 or 17 and he and his Mother kept the farm going, started a Dairy in the early 50's, truck farmed produce to many local grocery stores and looked after his mother who lived to be 99 and raised a family off the farm. I think my FIL deserved that cab tractor after all the hard work he had done over the years. That tractor is still here and isn't going anywhere, still purrs like a kitten, knock on wood ;-)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember when I bought my first cab tractor....some of the local color called it a "scab tractor" and said I was not a real farmer.....not to my face but word gets around.

So whenever I was in the cab and I passed by their place on the road and they were out planting or baling along the road I would make eye contact with them then wipe my brow and give a big phewwwww....like I was hot and then grin real big.

Within ten years all my neighbors but one had cab tractors....and that fella still does not have one to this day. Yes, for most of us, times do change.

Regards, Mike


----------

